# Looking for 1-2 inshore fishermen!



## vuducaption (Aug 12, 2018)

New to the area, and would love to have a fishing buddy show me around. I have a j16 Carolina skiff with a 40hp Force 2 stroke engine. I have my boat at Sherman's cove marina on NAS Pensacola. I need help towing to other places to fish.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

There is good inshore fishing right there. Google Earth is your friend!


----------



## vuducaption (Aug 12, 2018)

I have not had much luck. Have fished the whole side from Johnson beach ramp to Spanish point.


----------

